# Dale Hollow Fishing Trip



## The Water Stalker (Apr 17, 2009)

The guys and I are setting up a last minute fishing trip at Dale Hollow. 13 of us in total, looking to go the 2nd week in April. None of us have fished the Lake before. 

I have done some research and made a few calls on places to stay. We are looking at both houseboats and cabins that can accomodate 13 at a reasonable rate, though it seems cabins are much more afforable for a week. 

Mainly targeting smallies and walleyes. I have also been told this time of year, the middle of the lake will produce. That being said, the closer to the middle part of the Lake we can stay the better.

If you have any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. I will also search this forum for additional information. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

I was down there last april, but crappie fishing with decent success. Caught a little of everything (but that's the beauty of crappie fishing - never know what you might catch). For smallies, visit a website called smalljaw.com, theres a ton of info in there. Regardless, its a beautiful place and you'll have a great time.


----------



## fishinerie (Dec 2, 2007)

I agree with Spence about checking out Smalljaw.com for info on smallies on Dale Hollow. Its a great site with tons of great info and people who are willing to share their knowledge. I go late march to early april every year and for the past 6 or 7 years have stayed at Cedar Hill Resort. Friendly people, good restaraunt and good cabins with nice covered boat slips close to the cabins. Have tried houseboats down there too, which I love, but a little too much work for just my dad and I in a limited amount of time when we really want to concentrate on fishing. I have heard good things about Horse Creek cabins too, but have never stayed there. Both are at the lower end of the lake, close to the dam which can be great fishing that time of year. For spring-time smallies I usually throw jerkbaits, but crankbaits, grubs and swimbaits all produce that time of year.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Middle of the lake? I'd check around the holly creek area...

Absolutely check smalljaw. Tell Andrew the guys at OGF turned you on to it. Rodman and I have fished with him, and his site is a wealth of information. Having said that, I HIGHLY suggest booking a guide the first day. I speak from experience, your success will be limited if you've never fished that lake before, and plan on hitting it blind. VERY tough lake to fish until you get with the program. It's crazy deep, crystal clear, and every creek, bluff, and ledge looks like it should be holding a ton of fish.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

My favorite marina and cabins at Dale are at Hendrick's Creek Resort. When i stayed there at Thanksgiving they were renting some houseboats like cabins where you just stayed at the dock. Boat slips are free with their cabins. Eagle's Cove is also mid lake with some larger cabins. Star Point is another good one with lots of bigger places to stay. People are nice at Horse Creek, and hotel is good, but there are better cabins at Dale.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Ditto what ShakeDown and Redhawk have said. Get the guide, there's a list of the best on the lake on smalljaw.com. Can't go wrong with Andrew Robertson. 

Brandon - any report on your recent trip??? I'm supposed to head down a week from tomorrow.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Joe...we had a real good trip numbers wise, nothing gigantic tho...biggest was 20.5in, but nothing over 5lbs. Caught 4 nice LM's, and a few big spots mixed in as well. All fish came on the bobber (we DID jig fish), running a 10-13 foot leader. Main lake points and secondaries in creeks, but by far we caught the most fish right before or after a pocket back in the creeks.

Kyle and Mitchell were HOT, with Horse and Holly coming in second. We found a cove in Mitchell that was maybe 75 yards long and pulled 4 fish out in 10 mins, not including two more "hey look at the turkeys" then you look back and your bobber is g-g-g-gone. My motor broke down the last day requiring a tow (THANKS DAN!) so that has me bent, but otherwise it was a great trip. Water level is wonderful...nice and high.

You guys will have fun!!!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey folks, anyone know where to find an accurate water temp for dale hollow these days?
I will be going there either on April 2nd for a couple of days or I'll be going there on April 10th for a day or two.

Thanks!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Water temps are approcimately 52/50. Nice warm weather ahead.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I am heading down for a week starting Thursday!


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Man, you are going to beat me there RH.
Be nice, leave me a few for 4/9/10 

Good luck to you Brother. Tear em up. Be safe.


----------



## HodgePodge (Mar 5, 2010)

cant wait to get back there i love that place


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

I plan to be on the Hollow with my guide, Bob Whiteman on the 8th! We are expecting to crack the code this year & catch a limit. Staying at Star Point. Gotta go load the boat now before I turn in. Will report when I return on Sunday.


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

Got five fish from Dale Hollow!!! Our guide showed us how to fish the flats & submerged points as they fell into 20 FOW. Fish are just coming up for PRE-spawn feeding. Water temp was 53F. The thing I learned about most was boat control in wind, & following the edge of the drop-offs on my GPS, & keeping the boat in the same depth of water with the fish-finder as contours of the points changed. Sounds easy, but it was hard with my boat...a Bayliner Trophy, center console because it sits up so high in the wind.

My partner & I got all five fish in the 3.5 to 5.5 pound class!!! Big Bronzebacks baby!!!

I will share pics if someone would talk me through getting them from my email to the site.

They were all caught on 4" curly-tails with a 1/4" jig. Looooooong casts to red clay & pea-gravel points.

I strongly encourage any interested angler to reserve a Dale Hollow guide. Bob Whiteman did an excellent job, even from my own boat!

PEACE,
NAPSAX


----------



## gregnwtf (Mar 6, 2009)

I have spent a vacation at Dale Hollow Lake. Its a great fishery for bass and crappie along with walleye and some trout. We stayed at Hendricks Creek Resort. It clean and peaceful. Its sits all by itself with ramps and docks. They had boat rentals and I'm sure they still do. I would stay in the cabins they have. They are right in front of the docks. This resort is basically on the main lake back in a feeder creek ( Hendricks Creek ) , its on the north side of the lake. There are plenty of other backwaters and a couple islands with lots of structure in these backwaters. We went during the summer for nightime smallmouth. Gin clear water , so use flourocarbon line. Hendricks has a website so you can check out prices.
ENJOY it , its a great vacation spot for fishing and relaxing.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Water temp this morning was 58. The temp got up to 63-64 yesterday.
There is a LOT of pollen on the water right now.


----------



## napsax (Feb 15, 2008)

napsax said:


> I'm quoting myself here:
> 
> "My partner & I got all five fish in the 3.5 to 5.5 pound class!!! Big Bronzebacks baby!!!
> I will share pics if someone would talk me through getting them from my email to the site.
> ...


Thank You Bob!!!


----------

